# Former/current 68Ws who have transitioned to EMS



## SixEightWhiskey (Dec 20, 2013)

Would just like to hear from any 68Ws who have moved on to EMS, what your career progression has been like since you got out of the service, how the transition has been, and any benefits you've gotten from being a prior Army medic!


----------



## klong707 (Jan 21, 2014)

Im currently in the guard as a 68w in California I found that being in the military actually hurt my chances of being an emt because atleast in my area medics use there military scope vs there civilian scope which gets the company and emt in trouble so companies are more cautious about hiring us.

If the army was to give us paramedic vs emt life would be way better


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jan 25, 2014)

klong707 said:


> Im currently in the guard as a 68w in California I found that being in the military actually hurt my chances of being an emt because atleast in my area medics use there military scope vs there civilian scope which gets the company and emt in trouble so companies are more cautious about hiring us.



I have heard this before and it is very sad. I know there have been some initiatives to help provide an abbreviated bridge training course for 68W's to NREMT-P in a short period.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 25, 2014)

azemtb255 said:


> I have heard this before and it is very sad. I know there have been some initiatives to help provide an abbreviated bridge training course for 68W's to NREMT-P in a short period.



That's sorta scary. While a 68W has a greater scope than a regular EMT, their knowledge of A&P and why they are doing procedures is very limited. It's the skills vs knowledge argument. You could teach a monkey to intubate but it won't know why or when. Providing whiskeys with a bridge course doesn't seem like a good idea. They are essentially just basics with an added scope in a trauma environment.


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Oct 15, 2014)

We as 68W are trained to the level of a paramedic without complete knowledge and full aspect of a paramedic. We have skills greater than an EMT-B with the knowledge of an EMT-B. before my last deployment on active side I got a chance to go through paramedic school paid by the Army. Let me tell its a lot more complicated than a simple bridge program. A lot of drugs, A&P, as well as more in depth look on cardiac rhythms and pharmacology. That was a year or two long course in 4 months. My opinion take the college money the military offers and go to paramedic school it's worth it.


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh just to be clear I did not pass the paramedic exam but passed the rest of the course. So I am still an EMT


----------



## DPM (Oct 25, 2014)

Not an American, so not strictly 68w but I've found that my skill set was broadly similar. I haven't had any issues with people being hesitant / worried about going out of scope, and I have found that the Military experience has only helped. Self discipline, motivation, clean, tidy... and with today's current operational climate, I could easily prove that I've been there and done that. I attribute my quick hiring and my subsequent promotions are a direct result of my prior service.


----------

